# The Definite Solution



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the solution to overcoming depersonalization and derealization for good.

This is the permanent solution that will benefit even those individuals who are recovered' but are afraid of dp or dr coming back again.

This is all you need to do and it is only one step.

There is absolutely no way to mistaken whether or not you are doing it right.

Any one else who has recovered on this forum would probably agree that what ultimately helped them can be condensed down to this one step.

Here it is:

"Do nothing!"

If at any point you find yourself trying to do something about your dp or dr you are stopping the mind from doing whatever it needs to do to return to it's default state of peace and comfort.

The only reason 'reality' seems unreal is because you convinced by your thoughts that it is unreal, but it's the other way around. Reality is real, but your thoughts are not. Thoughts come and go, so let them.

Let the mind do what it does without interfering with it, even when it feels like it is at its worst. Do nothing. That's the only step to getting over this.

If at any point you are doing something to try and get rid of your dp or dr just recognize this and go back to doing nothing, or something else - as long as it isn't trying to get rid of dr or dp.

If you are wondering whether or not you are in the final stages of dp or dr and what it is you can do - again, do nothing. It will pass, your mind will return back to normal.

For those of you who recovered who still get flashes of dp or dr - let those flashes come and do nothing. I swear to god it'll be gone for good if whenever you start to think about it or notice it or wonder why it's there or making you feel weird you do nothing....it will pass, just like all things must pass.

Once you start to become good at doing nothing - your mind will do all the work for you to return itself back to a normal state of balance.

If you have any questions, I can already tell you what the answer is...

"Do nothing!"

This is all you will ever need to overcome dp or dr for good.

But don't take my word.

See for yourself.

Paul


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I really don't think this works. But I'm willing to try anything at this point


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

jshehaj,

If you knew from the outside that Dp and Dr weren't a threat then you wouldn't have to do anything.

It's only a threat because it feels that way. People who have recovered forget to remember at what point they actually got over dp and dr because they stopped looking.

They were doing nothing to overcome dp and dr and living their lives or being distracted.

If you can find something to obsess over as much as you do with dp or dr right now you'd be on the right track.

Do something with your life do nothing with your dr or dp.

This means you can totally fell like shit....that's okay...or feel really frustrated...or anxious...but don't add anything to those feelings or that experience...

Do nothing to your feelings or thoughts because they all pass. It's when we grab them and try to figure them out that shit gets worse.

Do nothing means be present. Let whatever be here be here. It'll work itself out.

This may sound like bullshit, but let me know how well struggling or trying to do something about it is going for you...

I'm not trying to be funny either...

I'm speaking from experience.

Do nothing works for all emotions because it sees emotions for what they are: impermanent.

When my best friend died almost one full year ago I began to obsess big time with death, and meaning, and everything.

It's when I stopped do anything about those thoughts and I just let them run free-range that they slowly stopped bothering me.

I don't have answers for those big questions, but I can stop worrying about them because I realize I am not the worry and I am not those thoughts.

They are fleeting and passing and they will always come and go.

Do nothing means to let yourself feel when you feel and think what you think but don't add anything to it. Let it happen. It's going to happen any ways.

It'll take time too. It sucks I know. But feel how shitty you feel and don't add anything to it just let it unravel.

Most importantly get on with your life.

In regard to dp and dr - do nothing.

In regard to your life - do something .

Many people are going to read this and get frustrated or mad, but once you've overcome dp dr you will realize this was the answer all along and it's all anybody else on this forum who has recovered is basically saying whether they realize it or not...

Paul


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Great post !

DP-P : How long have you been in depersonalization for ?


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Ruthra -

I originally got it at the end of high school - it took about 2 years off and on to get rid of it. I used the Linden Method (operant conditioning). About 10 years later I got it again - seemingly out of nowhere, but I've been an anxious person all my life (not any more though). Leading up to my second bout I would randomly get dp/dr attacks whenever I fell asleep on my back. I would wake up with what I called dream logic...where things don't exactly make sense or the confusion that comes from a panic attack that is riddled with major dr. This time I took a different approach that the Linden Method. I started to see anxiety for what it is and loosen the grip. I started to welcome the dp and dr and see how bad I could make it. I also just let it do what it did while I chose to see through it, or around it and got on with my life. The best way to describe dp / dr in my mind is as a Chinese finger trap. You can't escape it from the inside. Now I am clearer than I have ever been. Unreality is no longer something I fear. Every one gets glimpses of it in life, but when it's welcomed it comes and it goes, like all thoughts, like all sensations and it's nothing to fear.

If you didn't experience anxiety with dr/dp - there'd be no reason to fear it and no reason for it to stick with you.

When people fear something they hold onto it.

When you could care less it comes and it goes.

Paul


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

DP_P said:


> Ruthra -
> 
> I originally got it at the end of high school - it took about 2 years off and on to get rid of it. I used the Linden Method (operant conditioning). About 10 years later I got it again - seemingly out of nowhere, but I've been an anxious person all my life (not any more though). Leading up to my second bout I would randomly get dp/dr attacks whenever I fell asleep on my back. I would wake up with what I called dream logic...where things don't exactly make sense or the confusion that comes from a panic attack that is riddled with major dr. This time I took a different approach that the Linden Method. I started to see anxiety for what it is and loosen the grip. I started to welcome the dp and dr and see how bad I could make it. I also just let it do what it did while I chose to see through it, or around it and got on with my life. The best way to describe dp / dr in my mind is as a Chinese finger trap. You can't escape it from the inside. Now I am clearer than I have ever been. Unreality is no longer something I fear. Every one gets glimpses of it in life, but when it's welcomed it comes and it goes, like all thoughts, like all sensations and it's nothing to fear.
> 
> ...


I dont fear it. I don't even feel anxious consciously, I just feel numb and dead, so why hasn't my sense of the world being unreal disappeared? Your logic doesnt stack up in real life I'm afraid.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Midnight said:


> I dont fear it. I don't even feel anxious consciously, I just feel numb and dead, so why hasn't my sense of the world being unreal disappeared? Your logic doesnt stack up in real life I'm afraid.


Midnight - when/how did you get dp/dr?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

DP_P said:


> Midnight - when/how did you get dp/dr?


December 2010. I still don't know how. I was meditating and later had what I think was a panic attack, but I don't really know what it was. After this I felt like I had lost myself. My body was tense and the world felt strange and incredibly foreign, like I hadn't seen things before. I also had crippling social anxiety because I felt like I was no longer 'there'. It's been a whirlwind.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Midnight said:


> December 2010. I still don't know how. I was meditating and later had what I think was a panic attack, but I don't really know what it was. After this I felt like I had lost myself. My body was tense and the world felt strange and incredibly foreign, like I hadn't seen things before. I also had crippling social anxiety because I felt like I was no longer 'there'. It's been a whirlwind.


Numbness can be a symptom of anxiety whether or not it is for you or not.

I can only speak from my own experience. I can't say for sure, but it seems like there is a difference between anxiety triggered dp / dr and perhaps disassociation or an organic cause.

How long have you had it for, and how much time to you spend trying to get rid of it or being frustrated by it?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

DP_P said:


> Numbness can be a symptom of anxiety whether or not it is for you or not.
> 
> I can only speak from my own experience. I can't say for sure, but it seems like there is a difference between anxiety triggered dp / dr and perhaps disassociation or an organic cause.
> 
> How long have you had it for, and how much time to you spend trying to get rid of it or being frustrated by it?


I know, I just don't know what I'm feeling aside from a murky feeling that seems to 'cover' all of the other emotions! I'm lost in the dark really.

I've had it for 2 and a half years as I've said. I've spent ALOT of time thinking about it, then also trying to accept it and let it be, but this just brings anger to the surface.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, same here. I don't really feel anxious anymore. Just completely numb.

And it's been that way for almost six years, way before I got DP.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Ruhtra said:


> Yeah, same here. I don't really feel anxious anymore. Just completely numb.
> 
> And it's been that way for almost six years, way before I got DP.


Wasnt like that for me before DP, but yeah, I can sympathise.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

All I can say is that as long as you are looking for the line between if it is there or if it isn't there you are still engaged in dp or dr. You have to willingly stop looking for the line. Even if it absolutely seems like it might be gone , still don't look for the line. Eventually you'll forget about it and when you look back, you'll forget where you stopped looking. This was how I initially got over dp / dr. But, I was always afraid of it coming back. The 2nd time, I observed the feelings and looked through them.

Acceptance doesn't mean that you can't feel angry or upset or anxious or resistance. It's more about experiencing those emotions, not adding anything to them, and realizing they will pass.

Think of your brain as having a default state that it's trying to get back to, which is where things feel normal again, and anything you do to interfere with that process just inhibits that. Your mind is tired from thinking about this so much. It's almost like if you were to feel angry and hold onto it and say, "how do I get rid of this anger? Why will it never go away and then getting angry about that. And then getting angry about that...etc" Dp / Dr doesn't have a chance to leave because you're constantly checking in and trying to figure it out. The hardest part is trusting that it'll go away. But I promise you that there are moments when you must feel better than other times, but perhaps you're just so used to focusing on what seems the most constant.

When I initially set my first goal to overcome dp, I told myself that I wasn't going to look for the line between reality and unreality for at least a year....That any time I wanted to think about how to get rid of it I would adjust my focus to something else more important. I slipped up a couple of times and went back to obsessing over the internet. But each time I got back on course it got better. The trouble at the time was that I was still an anxious individual. I experienced a lot of social anxiety, so that may have been working against me.

You see a lot of people think that you need to clear up the past in order to be free of anxiety, but that relates to an older psychological model that is no longer true.

Instead you need to create a future that you don't drag your default way of being into.

When you're 'normal' again and everything is perfect, from that future perspective without looking back into the past, what attributes/traits will you have developed as a result?

It's a balance between putting your focus towards the future, and seeing through the numbness.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Jurgen said:


> I really don't think this works. But I'm willing to try anything at this point


It's not about what works. That's the whole point.

People think there is a cure to dp / dr. But that presumes that dp / dr are something to get over...

When most people experience a fleeting moment of dp or dr they let it come and let it pass....

In my experience, when I first experienced dr, it was as a result of an anxiety attack plus smoking weed.

This sent me into a spiral of wtf is this feeling and constantly obsessing over it afterwards.

When I stopped looking for an answer to dr / dp,

When I stopped looking for the solution,

When I stopped trying not to be anxious or do anything to get rid of dp / dr

and adjusted my focus back into the world,

when I stopped looking for it to go away or if I was doing what's right to get rid of it....

That's when it went away.

It's your relationship to it - not the technique.

When you realize that anxiety feels bad but it isn't really bad you can stop giving it the attention and let it run it's course.

Don't give anxiety or dr life - let it run it's course, do not attach a meaning to it or a story....

Be free.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Midnight said:


> I dont fear it. I don't even feel anxious consciously, I just feel numb and dead, so why hasn't my sense of the world being unreal disappeared? Your logic doesnt stack up in real life I'm afraid.


I have to agree with midnight here .... Completely


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

The two of you, missjess and midnight, still worry about DP and loathe it, which is just as bad as fearing it. This isn't just about breaking the fear cycle, but also acceptance and letting go.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Numbness is a response caused by extreme stress. Numbness is a symptom too. If you're obsessing over the feeling of numbness - it is no different than obsessing over anxiety before it gets to the point of numbness for some people, such as in your case. Listen I know how much easier it is to defend the way you feel. But it is your response to the way you feel that can change everything for you, if you really want it to. Don't worry about changing these symptoms. All you have to do is change your reaction to them. Let them arise, let them be there, but stop reacting to them or validating them. Anxiety has many strange symptoms. If you've read my story you will see that before I got DR I didn't even realize I had major anxiety all of life. I basically went through every possible symptom leading up to my first panic attack that induced Dr. Dr is not a stand alone disorder. And by the way you talk about it, you're doing all the same things I did when I first tried to get rid of it that never worked. You have to switch your attention away. This does not mean that the feelings will go away or the experience will immediately disappear, but stop feeding the numbness or whatever your symptoms may be. Stop checking to see if it's there. Assume it's there instead and focus on something more productive.


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with OP. I think the problem is that we think it's a problem.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Antimony said:


> The two of you, missjess and midnight, still worry about DP and loathe it, which is just as bad as fearing it. This isn't just about breaking the fear cycle, but also acceptance and letting go.


The bottom line for me, is that no matter what I seem to be engaged in, it is still there.

So.... what is there to let go of? It won't go of it's own accord. Recently I've been getting on with life and taking things as they come, travelling the world and constantly immersing myself in things, yet it was always still there. I would be doing something like.... I dunno... white water rafting in Peru and suddenly I notice that everything around me feels surreal.

So time and time again I've proven to myself that it is a persistent fucker, so it's impossible not to loathe it. It's ruining my life, my ability to be popular, to meet women, to get jobs, to perform at my best in sports, EVERYTHING.

Every possible aspect of my life, whether social, financial or anything else you can think of, is disrupted. DP and depression permeates everything I do.

You know, I was reading something the other day about the process of being authentic, building esteem and how this ties into attracting women, and the writer mentioned that guys who tend to get rejected by girls off the bat and who find it difficult to build rapport with either sex, often have alot of emotional baggage they have dissociated from.... that's basically been my experience with DP/DR. My personality used to attract other people, I used to have people wanting to hang with me alot, but ever since that original panic and fear took hold of me, my social life has taken a turn for the worst..

So yeah.... I do loathe it. Don't you?


----------



## seafoamwinterz (Aug 12, 2013)

Midnight said:


> The bottom line for me, is that no matter what I seem to be engaged in, it is still there.
> 
> So.... what is there to let go of? It won't go of it's own accord. Recently I've been getting on with life and taking things as they come, travelling the world and constantly immersing myself in things, yet it was always still there. I would be doing something like.... I dunno... white water rafting in Peru and suddenly I notice that everything around me feels surreal.
> 
> ...


How often do you masturbate? Masturbation makes dp/dr worse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

I started recovering when I realized DP wasn't ruining my life; that it was my loathing, fear and obsession over DP that was ruining it. Once I let go of all that my social life went back to normal, I did an entire semester in college and my grades were not affected in the slightest. Now I'm going to be living on campus and away from home for the first time and I haven't once thought about how that might aggravate my DP, or how feeling slightly detached from the experience might ruin it; I just don't care about those thing anymore.

The DP hasn't changed your personality; you changed your personality as a reaction to the DP, and I know that because I've been expiring the exact same thing you have and my personality hasn't changed at all, but my attitude towards DP is entirely different. You asked fearless about the victim ego state, and it's at full power in you right now. Instead or recognizing how you changed your personality in response to DP you blame the changes on DP. Instead of talking about all the amazing things you did in a foreign country, you focus on how DP ruined the experience for you.

Your expecting to recover without ever having to change your attitude towards DP, but it's not the act of traveling and socialization that will cure you of DP, because those are just tools to help you let go of your fear and loathing of DP. Doing those things is supposed to show that you can do everything you normally would and more even with DP,and you did just that by making it all the way to South America. If DP were truly debilitating you never would have.

I'm not telling you to let go of the sensations, or that distraction and socializing will make them lessen in any way; I'm telling you to stop caring about the sensations, that includes hating them, or putting blame on them.

So, no I don't loathe DP anymore; it was just making my suffering worse.

With DP most of peoples suffering comes from their fear, obsession and hatred of the symptoms.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Before opening a totally senseless thread, at least give yourself one hour when you are out of the world-saver enthusiastic mood, and read it again. If it still makes sense, post it.
> 
> If doing nothing would be the only thing to get out of DP, this site would not exist.


If this thread were senseless than in your opinion my recovery must be senseless too.

My advice follows not only my recovery from Dr, but my understanding of how to prevent it from ever coming back.

Perhaps, I am being unclear though, in which case I will reiterate - whether or not I am a world-saver, or just an ordinary joe.

By 'doing nothing' I am referring to a state of mindfulness.

Mindfulness is about 'doing nothing' in relationship to your thoughts.

It is a realization that your thoughts and your emotions are only as powerful as the relationship (or story) you establish between them and yourself.

Once I realized that my experience of Dr was directly related to how I responded to my anxious thoughts and emotions at the time, I stopped trying to get rid of them.

I recognized that the emotions and thoughts were going to come up, but that they wouldn't have a reason to continue to arise if I didn't take them seriously any more and I saw them for what they were.

An ordinary person may experience a fleeting experience of Dr or Dp and allow it to come up and drift away without obsessing about it.

But, what if, like I did it the past, a person began to obsess over what it could mean...and what if it never goes away...and what is the meaning of life...and put up a wall of resistance like something was wrong when in fact there never really was in the first place.

It is my personal experience that when I stopped trying to do something to get rid of my Dr and when I stopped responding to anxiety as if there was a real threat - it began to subside rapidly. Even when there were waves that would come as my brain came back into balance I was able to handle what came up in the moment by constantly diving into the feelings and not trying to change them.

Senseless? Maybe.

It worked for me. It's another version of distraction except without the hassle of resistance...It's refocusing your attention while at the same disengaging from the DR.

P.S. This site didn't exist before I 'did nothing' to get rid of my Dr in the first place, so you're wrong.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

In addition to this though, I was also refocusing my attention towards more productive future goals, socializing, learning, and engaging in life.


----------



## Kt1992 (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe the problem is a lot of people still hate, obsess, and worry over it and just don't even realize it. Which is why in some cases it won't go away. If your constantly checking to see if its still there than it won't go away. As hard as it might sound now you just have to try and continue to live life. If your constantly over analyzing yourself in a depressed state because you have DP/DR your thoughts will fool you into believing you're still "numb". At least that's how it worked for me. But to say you completely let go of it can't be 100% true if your in the recovery section looking for the cure. You came here for a reason.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly, I'm mostly hear out of habit. I know the cure, and for the most part I have let go and am doing far better as a result; I hardly check in on DP/DR anymore. it's just that I have a hard time putting what I learned into action, because I've never really felt like I could do something about my problems. Instead I either push them out of my mind or gather information, because a part of me is convinced that once I know enough about a problem it will fix its self.

Either way, the information I've gathered is almost entirely from recovered individuals, so even if have a hard time applying it to myself, I can try to spread it around to others who might be more proactive.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Kt1992 said:


> I believe the problem is a lot of people still hate, obsess, and worry over it and just don't even realize it. Which is why in some cases it won't go away. If your constantly checking to see if its still there than it won't go away. As hard as it might sound now you just have to try and continue to live life. If your constantly over analyzing yourself in a depressed state because you have DP/DR your thoughts will fool you into believing you're still "numb". At least that's how it worked for me. But to say you completely let go of it can't be 100% true if your in the recovery section looking for the cure. You came here for a reason.


II agree.

Before I had my first Dr attack, I wasn't even aware that I was an anxious person. I didn't realize how my thinking may have contributed to Dr in the first place.

After Dr - it's easier to see how you may have been trapped in a habitual loop of thinking and constant checking. That's why I think it is more important to change your attitude towards these thoughts than to try and transform each and every singles little thought altogether.

When I initially dealt with Dr, I used the Linden Method. I lived my life, and I promised myself to never look again for the line between Dr and feeling normal again. This was not easy at all because my attitude was still that Dr was something to fear, or something to escape and as long as I put all my effort into following the method, I would succeed. It took a while, and a couple times of re-obsessing and returning to bad habits, but I eventually succeeded. I was still afraid of Dr though and would have the odd attacks that would come and go every so often until eventually I spiralled back into it again, ten years later - and this time 10 times worse...

The second time, I took an entirely different approach. I still knew the importance of distraction, but I modified it a bit., Distraction still implies some sort of resistance. So, instead, I started to refocus by attention. But, Secondly, I began to change my attitude towards Dr. I stopped trying to escape it. I acknowledged the feelings, and I stopped treating them like they were something more powerful than me. I realized the only power they had over me was my response to them.

So - I welcomed the feelings and then refocused my attention.

Refocus as opposed to obsessing.

Welcome as opposed to resisting.

I was watching a documentary today and these Buddhists said something along the lines of "the path to freedom is to accept your suffering."

By accept I don't think they mean, deal with it, as in, it's not going to go away - I take it more as acceptance is the path to moving above and beyond feelings, not resisting.

In my experience resisting feelings has only either made them worse, or made me think about them longer in ways that only create more suffering.

When I accept a feeling, but I don't attach to it, it eventually subsides.

Attaching can be: giving it a label, creating a story about why it's there, personalizing it or identifying with it, or defending it.

As pseudo-intellectual or 'spiritual' as this may come across, what I am conveying is actually very practical.

For example - there are probably millions of different ways we have experienced what we label as anxiety in our lives. But because we have la baled all of those diverse experiences as anxiety - they automatically default to a certain meaning which is mostly if not entirely negative.

When I had Dr at it's worst sometimes I would notice that I was la baling my experience as fear, or being afraid and I would remove those labials and just notice the sensations instead, or I would see how I was creating these stories about why I had Dr or how the feelings were some how bigger than me.

Ramble ramble...I'll stop now.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Antimony said:


> Honestly, I'm mostly hear out of habit. I know the cure, and for the most part I have let go and am doing far better as a result; I hardly check in on DP/DR anymore. it's just that I have a hard time putting what I learned into action, because I've never really felt like I could do something about my problems. Instead I either push them out of my mind or gather information, because a part of me is convinced that once I know enough about a problem it will fix its self.
> 
> Either way, the information I've gathered is almost entirely from recovered individuals, so even if have a hard time applying it to myself, I can try to spread it around to others who might be more proactive.


It sounds like you're doing good.

The last straw sometimes is getting swept up by life, or so involved that you form a new habit of looking towards that so much more often than your habit of looking for Dr, and then finally when you check in after not having done that for so long there's no longer a line to look for.

I almost feel like a lot of the times people are recovered, but they are expecting 'things looking real' to be different than what they are experiencing, if that makes sense.

To some degree because you have experienced Dr you will always have a reminiscent sense of what it felt like, or at least reality will never be completely solid, like before (even though it's debatable how solid it actually is in the first place).

So, as you continue to check in less and less and begin to focus on other things that preoccupy you more and more things feeling 'normal' will just be what you start to notice.

I think the most useful thing on this form that anyone can do, is to avoid all of the negative posts and only read the solutions and recovery stories, and as you start to engage in life more and more fully and read those stories farther and further in between things you eventually forget to check in, until it becomes less and less. And in the future maybe you catch a glimpse of Dr and you think, "Yea, that feels weird..." but you don't need to occupy it, or figure it out any more and it passes because you are now habitually used to refocusing your attention and concentrating on what's more useful to you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm moving out of my home and on to a college campus in tomorrow, so I'll certainly have my hands full. I was isolated most of my life, mainly be circumstance, but later by choice because I did not know any other way to be. Because of that the idea of moving away from home and having to rely on myself is very scary and stressful for me, and that fear created a lot of anxiety in me. That was all on top of trying to deal with a situation that I was convinced would lead to my close friends suicide; it went on for months and I was having weekly panic attacks, but at the time I didn't know any better so I thought I had serious heart problems. I depersonalized when the event I was working to stop in order to save my friend ended up happening. He ended up fine, me; not so much.

I suppose the reason I've done so well is that from the moment I found out recovery was possible, I never once doubted it. I'm surprised at how optimistic I've been considering the circumstances, but I see so much proof that recovery is possible I can't think other wise.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I do loath DP. But ur right obsessing about it isn't the answer. But I still hate it.

I agree with midnight everything I do and have done knowing that those feelings and symptoms are there 24/7 makes me feel shit in whatever I am doing, I went from being a social butterfly to having no social life out of choice.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoamwinterz said:


> How often do you masturbate? Masturbation makes dp/dr worse.


Oh and I'm sure having sex makes DP worse too?

Ridiculous .... Lol


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

missjess said:


> Oh and I'm sure having sex makes DP worse too?
> 
> Ridiculous .... Lol


Sex doesnt because it produces endorphins, feelings of closeness, and its good exercise etc etc. Masturbation doesn't do any of that really.

But yeh id agree with the guy, it does make it worse, I don't really do it much anyway.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

missjess said:


> Oh and I'm sure having sex makes DP worse too?
> 
> Ridiculous .... Lol


Never disrupted my recovery. It's nice to have something to look forward to 

The worst that could actually happen if you masturbate is that you'll go to hell....but oh wait - Dr already feels like hell, no worries there.

Masturbating releases neurochemicals like dopamine and oxytocin - I can't see this being a bad thing.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahhaha


----------

